# [G15] Utiliser ce satané écran lcd

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous ..

 Voila je l'ai enfin :p

 Bon g15message fontionne pour envoyer des messages basiques mais je n'arrive pas a utiliser g15composer ..

 Rien ne s'affiche quoi que je fasse .

 Y aurait-il un possesseur de ce clavier dans le coin pour m'éclairer ?

----------

## dapsaille

```

ocalhost ~ # mknod lcdtest p

localhost ~ # g15composer lcdtest

localhost florent # echo 'TL "Hello" "World"' > /root/lcdtest

```

Ca sors ca .. ouais chouette .. je sens que pour afficher mon emerge en cours ca vas etre fun :p

----------

## dapsaille

He bien ca ne fonctionne plus ... dur dur .

J'aurais pensé que ca serais plus simple (genre un wrapper qui récupères le texte passé en paramètre)

EDIT = Bon si en fait ca passe ..

Sauf que je vais me marrer ... 

quelqu'un sais si on peut rediriger un tail -f /var/log/emerge.log dans une variable (dynamique du coup) ?

Traduction = 

echo 'TS "`cat /var/log/emerge.log`"' > lcdtest

m'affiche 

`cat /var/log/emerge.log`

sur le lcd ... donc comment je pourrais lui balancer le contenu de emerge.log proprement .. tout en sachant qu'il faut le 'ts "MESSAGE"' pour que le lcd le comprenne ..

----------

## dapsaille

HAHAHAAAAAA

```

localhost florent # banane='TL "Hello WRorld" '

localhost florent # echo $banane > lcdtest

```

 ca fonctionne ...

 (je me sens seul en ce moment c'est vrai   :Wink:  )

Mais je ne comprend toujouts pas comment intégrer ma varbiable dans tous ces caractères non echappes..

 Je vais voir ca en rentrant ..

(je vais arrêter car je commence à prendre le forum pour un blog .. mais faut avouer que la sortie de emerge sur le lcd en jouant ca fait suppre geek ^^)

----------

## CryoGen

Tu pourrai utiliser les info de qlop plutot que directement le emerge.log ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bah t'es coincé à cause des guillemets simples !!

```
echo "TL "Hello" "World"" > /root/lcdtest
```

ne fonctionnerait-il pas (2 fois des guillemets doubles) ?

----------

## nemo13

> DAP   comme nous vieillissons  zocazou   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> > DAP   comme nous vieillissons  zocazou  

 

Hehe merci ^^ 

ceci dit ca fait un moment qu'il est en bookmark ... 

mais je n'en tire pas la substentielle moêlle :p

----------

## dapsaille

Bon en fait pour simplifier ma demande (je demande beaucoup ces derniers temps je trouve quand meme   :Crying or Very sad:  )

 Comment en bash faire en sorte de placer une variable en lieu et place du Bonjour tout en conservant les caractères  ??

```

echo 'TL "Bonjour"'

```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Le problème c'est que les guillemets simples désactivent toutes interprétation de la chaîne.

Normalement dans ce cas on échappe les guillemets doubles avec un anti-slash.

```
% VAR="Bonjour"

% echo "TL \"$VAR\""
```

Et je ne voit pas pourquoi ça marcherait pas.

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est que les guillemets simples désactivent toutes interprétation de la chaîne.
> 
> Normalement dans ce cas on échappe les guillemets doubles avec un anti-slash.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En fait, c'est ce à quoi je pensais (patapé pour oubli des \) ! Mais j'avoue que c'est tellement mieux dit ainsi  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je vous aime :p

 Super .. maintenant y'as plus quà encapsuler tout ca ... 

gneee awk par ci gneeee sed par la ... 

une pincée de torture de cerveau et ca devrait aller   :Laughing: 

----------

